# Your height



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 21, 2009)

Simple poll. How tall are you?

I'm 5'7"/1.7m, and therefore on the shorter end of average for a guy. T.T


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a little taller than average, 6'1''. Works for me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

This doesn't look like a poll to me :V.

5'8"


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm about 6'1'' too.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This doesn't look like a poll to me :V.
> 
> 5'8"



I got the poll up...

...fortunately for you, though, not the last place you wouldn't want it up. >_>

Also, I had to type in metric measurements, too, and this was a good little personal practice for me.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm over 9,000!.

kidding, not true, just made a joke out of it. 

anyway's my real height is about 5'9 since I don't really know.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 21, 2009)

5'9". Kind of short, but with the exception of one of my half sisters on my mom's side, I am the tallest person in my immediate family. I come from a very short family, probably averaging around 5'4"-5'5".


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 21, 2009)

5'9 I think, not really sure. I want to be a few inches taller, but I'm pretty sure I've stopped growing...


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 21, 2009)

I rock 5' 12"  you're only cool if ya say it like that too.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 21, 2009)

5'1" :< I'm so short..


----------



## Isen (Jul 21, 2009)

6'1"


----------



## Telnac (Jul 21, 2009)

5'9"

Average globally, but short for my family.  Most of them are over 6' tall so I'm the runt.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 21, 2009)

5'7". Represent.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 21, 2009)

I am 1m80/5'11" tall.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 21, 2009)

I AM 7 FEET TALL WITH BONES OF STEEL


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

im around 5'11" last time i checked, although i think ive got a little bigger since then


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 21, 2009)

6'2" (188cm).


----------



## Henk86 (Jul 21, 2009)

6'3 tall. 191cm


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 21, 2009)

About 5'10''.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 21, 2009)

too short to play basketball effectively


----------



## Yaps (Jul 21, 2009)

_...between 5'7" and 5'8" / 1.70 m and 1.73 m._


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 21, 2009)

6 foot-ish/1.83 m. I'm taller than both my parents. Taller than my dad by about half an inch or so, and about five to six inches taller than my mom.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 21, 2009)

5'10" here


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 21, 2009)

5'10" myself.  And thanks to some careful changes to diet, I'm no longer as wide as I am tall.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2009)

6'3" tall.  I'm top tier. 8)





Takumi is god tier like Wario D:


----------



## Sassy (Jul 21, 2009)

5'1.
I ttly have a Napoleon complex.


----------



## Azure (Jul 21, 2009)

5'10"ish. My presence makes me much larger.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 21, 2009)

5'10"
im happy with my height^^


----------



## Russ (Jul 21, 2009)

6' / 1.83m


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 21, 2009)

5'10" and even though theres ALOT more people taller then me, lots of guys at my school tell me to play basketball for the school.  Maybe it's just my huge shoe; size 13.


----------



## Shino (Jul 21, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Simple poll.


 Simple poll my ass.

Anywho, I'm 6'1", and 6'8" if I have my fursuit on. (There are blue streaks all over the ceiling from my ears brushing.)


----------



## Liam (Jul 21, 2009)

I put 5'10" on the poll and 5'11" on my drivers license.  I don't know which one is right anymore.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 21, 2009)

...between 5'7" and 5'8" / 1.70 m and 1.73 m.
Ughm.... F*** i'm short
am i short?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 21, 2009)

Shino said:


> Simple poll my ass.
> 
> Anywho, I'm 6'1", and 6'8" if I have my fursuit on. (There are blue streaks all over the ceiling from my ears brushing.)



i think 6'1'' is somewhat ideal. pretty often i notice that im just a TINY bit too small^^ i could really use those missing centimeters at times...

any photos of the suit by the way?^^


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay, I'm an average guy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

6'-2". I'm still growing is the problem...


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 21, 2009)

5'5" here. What's sad is that I'm the shortest person in my family. Both my parents are 5'8" and my 10 year old sister is already as tall as me... ;_;


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Simple poll. How tall are you?
> 
> I'm 5'7"/1.7m, and therefore on the shorter end of average for a guy. T.T



I'm 5'7" and I like my height


----------



## Get-dancing (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a smidge over 6ft. One of my chums is only 4'11", atleast she dosen't have to crouch down too much.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 21, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> 6'-2". I'm still growing is the problem...



Why is that a problem? Do you have a Ford KA or something?


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 21, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Just a smidge over 6ft. One of my chums is only 4'11", atleast she dosen't have to crouch down too much.



Someone i know who is one year older than me is so short that if she were to give someone a blowjob, she'd only have to bend her neck.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a teenie 5'3, and my boyfriend is around 6'1 mark.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 21, 2009)

Bout 6'3"

Every tells me to stop growing... >.>;


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 21, 2009)

Around 1.7m as far as I can remember. 

Results are showing a nice, smooth curve.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 6' 0" even.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 5 foot 9.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, I'm 7 "2". I measured today. I'm taller than most of you!!!!! XD


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 21, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Wow, I'm 7 "2". I measured today. I'm taller than most of you!!!!! XD


 
Okay, u gotta show a picture for proof because I don't know if I believe that one.  Sorry for the skepticism.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 21, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Okay, u gotta show a picture for proof because I don't know if I believe that one.  Sorry for the skepticism.


Will do. I'm almost as tall as my dad. lol I can touch areas of my body without stretching. Where most people need to stretch just to get close to where I can touch. Which pretty much means. I can touch my toes with the palms of my hands without stretching.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 21, 2009)

5' 4''. I'm short. ;_;


----------



## Shino (Jul 21, 2009)

Scruffy113 said:


> Why is that a problem? Do you have a Ford KA or something?


 Actually, I drive a sub-compact (Yaris) and it's suprisingly roomy for someone of my height.


Hitman344 said:


> Okay, u gotta show a picture for proof because I don't know if I believe that one.


 Yeah, measuring your ears doesn't count. ^_^


CaptainCool said:


> any photos of the suit by the way?^^


 Unfortunately, no. I'm still trying to find someone willing to actually take the photos, as it's kinda hard to run a camera pointed at yourself in suit.


----------



## Rottweiler (Jul 21, 2009)

You don't have to be a six footer...you don't have to have a good brain....

I'm 5'11, btw.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

Shino said:


> Actually, I drive a sub-compact (Yaris) and it's suprisingly roomy for someone of my height.


 To be fair, those Yarises have a VERY roomy interior for how small they are.  My dad and step mom just bought one and I was amazed.  


I'm not buying Pixthor being 7'2"


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not so short >> but somewhat compare to the world i guess i am.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 21, 2009)

Shino said:


> Unfortunately, no. I'm still trying to find someone willing to actually take the photos, as it's kinda hard to run a camera pointed at yourself in suit.




yeah, i read the shout on your page^^ cant wait to see some pictures!
and yes, i bet thats very hard to do  or at least if you want a full body shot. stretchy arms would help


----------



## Envy (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 179 cm.
So about average.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

Scruffy113 said:


> Why is that a problem? Do you have a Ford KA or something?


 
I have a jeep, which have plenty of head room, but not enough leg room in my opinion...


----------



## alicewater (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm about 5'9, yet for some reason when I put on regular shoes with no heel I'm suddenly 5'11!


----------



## pheonix (Jul 21, 2009)

5'7 5'8. I'm short kinda sorta and a sack of bones.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm growing still. But last I checked, hmm. 5'9 I think. It's been a while. I'm probably 5'10 right now.


----------



## AceyWinters (Jul 21, 2009)

5 foot 7 inches here

oh wait are we talking about our height? >:3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 21, 2009)

6'3"  Yep.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 21, 2009)

Six three but not gangly.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2009)

AceyWinters said:


> 5 foot 7 inches here
> 
> oh wait are we talking about our height? >:3



Gee, that's real attractive.








. . . . .

FFFFFFFFFFFF JESUS CHRIST THAT HAIR GET IT AWAY FROM ME OR I'M GOING TO BE ALL OVER YOU LIKE A SEMEN FACIAL ON A BUKAKE PORN STAR


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 21, 2009)

176 cm. That's a little over 5'9"

Either tall, average or short, depending on who you ask.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 21, 2009)

I am noticing a very nice bell curve going on here...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2009)

Easog said:


> 176 cm. That's a little over 5'9"
> 
> Either tall, average or short, depending on who you ask.



YOU ARE TINY AND ADORABLE AND NOTHING WILL CHANGE MY MIND


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> YOU ARE TINY AND ADORABLE AND NOTHING WILL CHANGE MY MIND


One day my pituitary gland will go berserk and I will be as tall as Takun.~


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 21, 2009)

Easog said:


> One day my pituitary gland will go berserk and I will shrink even smaller u_u



fix'd because what you typed would have been really scary


----------



## Pawlover (Jul 21, 2009)

I,m 6ft1.


----------



## Nekirae (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess you would have to take into consideration the age and gender of everybody who voted too, but for my age and gender *cough* I'm a tad short (5'2"). And skinny as all hell. I probably look similar to a giant stick figure.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 21, 2009)

5'11" or so. About average, I guess.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 21, 2009)

5'11" here


----------



## Potato (Jul 21, 2009)

6'1"

Where all the cool people are at ^_^


----------



## Nightlinez (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm Between 5' and 5'1


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 21, 2009)

Maaan, I feel so short at 5' 7". ;_;

Pretty average for where I live though and I'm taller than the rest of my family, I guess.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 5'6, I feel short in comparison with the majority of people in this poll.=/


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Jul 21, 2009)

...a fourth of an inch over 5'1"...>///<;


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 21, 2009)

5' 3". Damn I am short.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 21, 2009)

About 6'2"

Suits me just fine. I don't want to be too tall.


----------



## DreamlessWolf (Jul 22, 2009)

KiteKatsumi said:


> ...a fourth of an inch over 5'1"...>///<;


A tad to tall



Nightlinez said:


> I'm Between 5' and 5'1


Not quite there.



ChapperIce said:


> 5'1" :< I'm so short..


Perfect!  
Considering I'm 20 and haven't grown any since like 5-6 grade...I'm short. I'm shorter then my mom and she's 5'3"..all my brothers and sisters are taller than her so I -really- feel short. But I have a friend and he is just a tad over my size (also shorter than my mom) so I feel special. :grin:


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm 5'7 exactly, YAY FOR MY AVERAGE HEIGHT

\o/ <woot>


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 22, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I'm 5'7" and I like my height



Well, I don't mind being this height, it had its benefits, including more energy than the other heavyset guys that are tall (I noticed this with the other guys my weight class during the wrestling season), as well as an added bonus of shorter legs. 

I managed to jump over a guy when we both fell to the floor in each other's arms and I managed to spread out my legs for a wide base and lock him in. He was a good head taller than I was and when he tried that same move the next go-around he tripped over me with his longer legs and, long story-short, I was able to get another two points by acting quick. 

So it's not all bad. Granted I thought I was gonna grow more past the age of twelve but I only looked up to see everyone else around me looking back down on me. T.T



Easog said:


> One day my pituitary gland will go berserk and I will be as tall as Takun.~



I'm not gonna lie. I honestly wish I could be as tall as Takun. ;_;



pixthor said:


> Wow, I'm 7 "2". I measured today. I'm taller than most of you!!!!! XD





Hitman344 said:


> Okay, u gotta show a picture for proof because I don't know if I believe that one.  Sorry for the skepticism.



Yeah, I still had trouble believing Takun here was 6'8" until I see a recent picture of our local giant! :shock:


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

4' 10".

I. Hate. My. Height. *So much.* You have no idea. And yeah, I'm done growing. I've been the same height since middle school. 

On the bright side, my height is hysterical sometimes. I still get asked if I want a children's menu in restaurants lmao. That always cracks me up.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> a guy when we both fell to the floor in each other's arms and I managed to spread out my legs



Sounds hot.


----------



## Xojera (Jul 23, 2009)

I am 5'9". Pretty average...


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 23, 2009)

im above average for a girl. 5' 8 1/2" plus i have scoliosis, so i have the potenital to be taller


----------



## SAWolf (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm at 5'10. hoping I can get in another half an inch before I stop growing.


----------



## dwitefry (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll tell you what my height is! Too bloody short! Too bloody short!! GAH! *ehem*

Sorry 'bout that.

MeX


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 23, 2009)

Between 5'7" and 5'8"


Shortest in my family minus my big sister <=[
My younger brother whose 16 is 6'3" and my youngest brother who is 14 is 6'5" *shakes fist*


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm 5'5"


----------



## Ratte (Jul 23, 2009)

5'5"


----------



## Bacu (Jul 23, 2009)

A bit over 6 foot. ; _;

The tallest guys on both sides of my family (6foot 2 or more) only hit their full height until freshman year of college... so maybe I have a chance..


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

You know your a nerd when you like this poll because the data makes a perfect bell curve.  

And I'm about 6'0"


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm 5'4". I'm the shortest in my family.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 23, 2009)

6.. frickin tall and hate it.


----------



## Seas (Jul 24, 2009)

192cm / 6'3"


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm 5'6'' and I'm fine with it.


----------



## Snack (Jul 24, 2009)

I.
Am.
5'9".

At least I'm not a midget.


----------



## Fuzzy Foxx (Jul 24, 2009)

Im about 6'1".


----------



## Thatch (Jul 24, 2009)

183cm

Because metric is superior.

Also, I like how the poll looks like actual scientific data.


----------

